# Concrete Ships



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody going to try fishing the ships this weekend or is the water just too cold? Checked Kiptopeke and the water temp is already 42.

The reports from boats eeling at the highrise don't look good...
Has anyone had any luck on the big ones since this temperature drop?


Chris


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

you would know if any one did :beer:


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

I fished the high rise from 6pm. last night to 7am this morning not one fish at all.Then come home and find out the ships was the hot spot dam I can't get this right at all this year.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

its all tide related at these spots.

Incoming you get the warmer ocean water---outgoing you get all the cooler water from the creeks and back bay areas.

In my experience...on outgoing the closer you are to the ocean the better shot you have!

th water temps will bounce back up a little this weekend. Its not over yet.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

There were "no fish" caught at the Ships whatsoever yesterday...or the day before. 25 or so Yak'rs spread out around the Ships.....NADA!

Bad intel


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

I was out today from 11:00 to around 3:00 in the green tarpon 120. No action for me, and didn't hear about anyone else catching either. Got pretty miserable with the rain, so I left when I couldn't feel my hands anymore...

Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

We left our Hotel early......hit up the Ships and talked to one of the NY Crew going out.......nothing last night.....water temps riding on 42 all night......did the math and headed back North till next year

The Big-Skunk THIS year


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

*Just too cold!*

Was at ships from round 8pm Friday til Saturday noon and nobody had a hit! Water was just too cold, just gonna have too watch the conditions and then hope they have not changed by the time you get there, anyway met some more kayakers which was cool, had a great time and fished when all the odds were against me, but you'll never know till you go.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Slapwater said:


> Was at ships from round 8pm Friday til Saturday noon and nobody had a hit! Water was just too cold, just gonna have too watch the conditions and then hope they have not changed by the time you get there, anyway met some more kayakers which was cool, had a great time and fished when all the odds were against me, but you'll never know till you go.


....did you get a paddle for D ? I saw the reports from NOAA on the water temps and knew the rocks quit biting and went into deeper water. Maybe next time!


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah we went back across bridge to get it


----------

